# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lepiota josserandii (=L. subincarnata)

## Azuer

Otra pequeña lepiota tóxica, también muy frecuente en nuestros bosques y que, a diferencia de las dos anteriores, no presenta anillo en el pie, sino una serie de escamas en su base, del mismo color que las de la cutícula. Estoy hablando de _Lepiota josserandii_.









Al microscopio presenta esporas elipsoidales (más pequeñas que las de _L. helveola_) y una pileipellis en tricodermis con elementos cilíndricos muy largos:









Bueno, por hoy creo que con la comparativa de estas tres especies de Lepiotas tóxicas, _Lepiota cristata_: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ta-t%C3%B3xica , _Lepiota helveola_: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...piota-helveola , y _Lepiota josserandi_ en este post ya tenemos suficiente para estudiar, jejeje... aquí tenéis las claves para diferenciarlas si os topáis con ellas en el campo (hay muchas más, pero eso será otro día)

Saludos.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (23-nov-2015),HUESITO (23-nov-2015),JMTrigos (23-nov-2015),perdiguera (23-nov-2015),termopar (23-nov-2015),willi (23-nov-2015)

----------

